# Stream 4K gets stuck on Amazon Prime Video app



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

Over the last few days my Tivo Stream 4K has gotten "stuck" where no matter what I open, it only opens the Amazon App. It's happened 3 times. Reboot fixes it but it is annoying. 

Anybody experience this? Any suggestions on how to keep it from happening?


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I have had this also. Also Youtube TV video locks up. Used to all work great for months. Now we are all past the refund policy so we are stuck. Not usable.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm starting to see YTTV recordings (not live which I don't use) get video freezes while audio continues. Have to use trick play to fix it. Looks like TiVo really botched video codecs in this update.


----------



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

I've got updates turned off (and have for a while) as I've modded the UI and don't want updates screwing up how I have everything configured. My goal is a static UI without all the dynamic changes that they are shoving down our throats (pushing content, etc) as I want my wife to be comfortable with using it and all that dynamic change makes it hard to get adoption. The designers are brain-dead stupid not realizing that you need stability for many users to adopt. The only reason I am going with Tivo is that we've had their DVRs for >15 years and my wife is familiar with the remote, etc.

My plan is to wait until things stabilize, update firmware & apps and then freeze it again. Rinse and repeat as appropriate.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

If it were me, I'd try clearing the cache on my launcher. Even though it sounds like a launcher problem, uninstalling and then reinstalling the Amazon app might fix it. Yes, I'm just guessing.


----------



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

oscarfish said:


> If it were me, I'd try clearing the cache on my launcher. Even though it sounds like a launcher problem, uninstalling and then reinstalling the Amazon app might fix it. Yes, I'm just guessing.


Thanks - will try that next time it happens.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I watch a fair amount of Prime content - no issues like this observed. This is the default OS, with updates, but most of TiVo apps disabled.



moyekj said:


> I'm starting to see YTTV recordings (not live which I don't use) get video freezes while audio continues. Have to use trick play to fix it. Looks like TiVo really botched video codecs in this update.


As noted in another thread: Youtube TV does not list the TS4K as a supported device. I'm not saying it doesn't suck that it is not working after the recent update.


----------



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

OK - the Stream 4K is about to be tossed in the wastebin. I was hopeful for it. Have been trying it over last month in one house and if it works out I'll put it in my other homes. But...

Today, Amazon Prime Video app went wild on it. Every button I pressed made Amazon app come up. I'd be in the middle of a system dialog and it would leap to Prime. Tried Netflix and it would buffer & when it got to 25% it would stall - audio was fine but no video. Netflix streamed fine to laptop. Swapped in a Firestick 4K for the Stream 4K and everything fine.

The face-off comes down to what is easier - strip down the Amazon interface so that it is Android TV-like or debug the Tivo S4K so that it doesn't crash. #1 (Amazon) is likely more in my hands than the TIVO route as it's been almost a year and it's still a buggy mess.


----------



## crackers8199 (Dec 9, 2020)

J Nechleba said:


> I've got updates turned off (and have for a while) as I've modded the UI and don't want updates screwing up how I have everything configured. My goal is a static UI without all the dynamic changes that they are shoving down our throats (pushing content, etc) as I want my wife to be comfortable with using it and all that dynamic change makes it hard to get adoption. The designers are brain-dead stupid not realizing that you need stability for many users to adopt. The only reason I am going with Tivo is that we've had their DVRs for >15 years and my wife is familiar with the remote, etc.
> 
> My plan is to wait until things stabilize, update firmware & apps and then freeze it again. Rinse and repeat as appropriate.


how do you turn off updates?

this last update has been straight trash from the get go. it was forced on me while i was in the middle of watching something, and the device has basically been unusable ever since. every few days, every single app either won't play video or plays it so choppy that it's unwatchable. uninstalling and reinstalling the apps i use most (youtube and channels dvr) fixes it, for a few days...then it starts again. lather, rinse, repeat.

the silence from tivo on all of the issues that so many of us have been reporting here since this last update is just deafening...


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

crackers8199 said:


> how do you turn off updates?
> 
> this last update has been straight trash from the get go. it was forced on me while i was in the middle of watching something, and the device has basically been unusable ever since. every few days, every single app either won't play video or plays it so choppy that it's unwatchable. uninstalling and reinstalling the apps i use most (youtube and channels dvr) fixes it, for a few days...then it starts again. lather, rinse, repeat.
> 
> the silence from tivo on all of the issues that so many of us have been reporting here since this last update is just deafening...


Go to the google play store, hover over your profile, and there should be a setting called automatic updates, disable that


----------



## crackers8199 (Dec 9, 2020)

Alex_7 said:


> Go to the google play store, hover over your profile, and there should be a setting called automatic updates, disable that


that's not disabling updates for the OS though, just for the play store apps.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

that actually does disable updates to the OS


----------

